# Finaly got a video up!! Check it out!!!



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's the link to my other thread with some pics!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=91392


----------



## 2tonsoffordfun (Nov 15, 2008)

nice setup! thats a sharp lookin rig


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

awww....was that the work you had for me???

how do you leik the 5mm led -vs- the TIR style.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

And one of the C4500!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Dissociative;883500 said:


> awww....was that the work you had for me???
> 
> how do you leik the 5mm led -vs- the TIR style.


Yes, It was,,,:waving:

But I got a few friends that are looking for lights and I'll let the know about you!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That looks good, those lights on the side of the back rack look good.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Having the Linz6's on a solid flash pattern will be more effective than the split they are currently on.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well, we can always just grab beers and mess around next time you do a truck....

it's no fun by yourself...


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

your truck sounds bada$$ with the stacks


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Dissociative;895772 said:


> well, we can always just grab beers and mess around next time you do a truck....
> 
> it's no fun by yourself...


Sounds good!

your right about doing it yourself!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

cubanb343;896187 said:


> your truck sounds bada$$ with the stacks


Thanks man!!!


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

HEY!
where did u get the strobes on your bumper
i`ve been lookin for them!
nice truck by the way!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

turb0diesel;904487 said:


> HEY!
> where did u get the strobes on your bumper
> i`ve been lookin for them!
> nice truck by the way!


If you need some let me know.

I have a few extra.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;908960 said:


> If you need some let me know.
> 
> I have a few extra.


If he doesnt take them I'll take 2!!!


----------



## turb0diesel (Dec 13, 2009)

ill take as many as you have!
if the price is right


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

1 more question I swear lol, where did you get those brake light strips on your backrack? I want some!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;915819 said:


> 1 more question I swear lol, where did you get those brake light strips on your backrack? I want some!


Advantage trailers...


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

turb0diesel;910337 said:


> ill take as many as you have!
> if the price is right


You have a message!


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;915993 said:


> Advantage trailers...


I should've known..... 
lol


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;916418 said:


> I should've known.....
> lol


Thats like the only place I go for pretty much anything I need...They can get almost anything.

These lights are the ones that recon sells for $100....


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;916544 said:


> Thats like the only place I go for pretty much anything I need...They can get almost anything.
> 
> These lights are the ones that recon sells for $100....


What brand are yours then? I'll have to call Advantage monday to get a price. They look slick and any extra brake lights never hurt!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;916919 said:


> What brand are yours then? I'll have to call Advantage monday to get a price. They look slick and any extra brake lights never hurt!


Honestly, I dont even know but they are the ones that come Factory on most major brand trailers...do you want them just like mine Clear or with a Red Lense?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Clear for sure. I already have led's on the cab guard that have clear lenses so it'd be nice to match. They're wired with the turn signals too right?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;916960 said:


> Clear for sure. I already have led's on the cab guard that have clear lenses so it'd be nice to match. They're wired with the turn signals too right?


Yes, They are S/T/T both rack and spreader light bars.

Somethimes I feel like I blind the person behind me...

Check out my pic Thread I posted a few more pics you can see how they look at night. go to the last page.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

02DURAMAX;916966 said:


> Yes, They are S/T/T both rack and spreader light bars.
> 
> Somethimes I feel like I blind the person behind me...
> 
> Check out my pic Thread I posted a few more pics you can see how they look at night. go to the last page.


Nice!

Isn't that the point?xysport

Yea I saw that and really like them thats what eventually brought me to this thread lol.

What did the 2 on the backrack run you then?


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

WilliamOak;916981 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Isn't that the point?xysport
> 
> ...


I think both cost like $100..well worth the money!


----------

